# Ist das ein Rocky Mountain ?



## Renato (2. März 2007)

Ist es eins oder ist es eine Frechheit ? Wer kennt sich aus ?


http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain_W0QQitemZ220087041154QQihZ012QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Catsoft (2. März 2007)

Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Aber wenn ist es ein "billiges" Vertex und kein Vertex 70. Von vielen Rahmendetails könnte es ein RM sein. Das Sitzrohr überragt das Oberrohr allerdings sehr kurz und auch die Aufkleber scheinen nicht orignal. Aber: Andere Länder, andere Rockys  Lohnt sich aber sowieso eher nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (2. März 2007)

hi, ich hab´ das teil auch schon entdeckt.... das ist kein rocky! das die aufkleber nicht original sind ist klar, ich kenne aber kein rocky hardtail an dem die sitzstreben nicht oberhalb vom oberrohr ankommen. gruß jako


----------



## Der Toni (2. März 2007)

Ist kein Rocky!


----------



## jota (2. März 2007)

tach
habe mal angefragt,ob nur die aufkleber von rocky sind,und um welchen rahmentyp es sich handelt.
bin mal auf die antwort gespannt.


----------



## Jako (2. März 2007)

ich hab auch schon gefragt..... er weiß es nicht - er hat es so als rocky gekauft.......  mit ein paar von meinen wehenden ahornblättern (siehe Bikemarktanzeige) würde es noch besser aussehen   gruß jako


----------



## Der Toni (2. März 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> ich hab auch schon gefragt..... er weiß es nicht - er hat es so als rocky gekauft.......  mit ein paar von meinen wehenden ahornblättern (siehe Bikemarktanzeige) würde es noch besser aussehen   gruß jako



vielleicht sollten wir ihm welche verkaufen. Hab auch noch ein paar.


----------



## Dr. Faust (2. März 2007)

Hat den Link schon mal einer an Bike Action gemailt? Betrug wäre Betrug wäre Betrug...


----------



## Jako (2. März 2007)

@ dr. faust - das ist jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint oder?


----------



## Der Toni (3. März 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> @ dr. faust - das ist jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint oder?



Wieso, die Jungs interessieren sich bestimmt für solche Zeitgenossen.
Wenn jemand meinen Namen dazu missbrauchte, um Schrott zu verkaufen oder zu betrügen, würde ich auch einschreiten und der Sache nachgehen.


----------



## Jako (3. März 2007)

wenn jemand gewerblich einige fälschungen verkauft mit rocky aufschrift dann interessiert das vielleicht bikeaction - aber nicht wenn jemand privat bei ebay ein beklebtes fahrrad verkauft....... gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (3. März 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> wenn jemand gewerblich einige fälschungen verkauft mit rocky aufschrift dann interessiert das vielleicht bikeaction - aber nicht wenn jemand privat bei ebay ein beklebtes fahrrad verkauft....... gruß jako



woher weißt du das? Wenn Hinz und Kunz RockyM. Aufkleber auf einen x-beliebigen Rahmen pappen um dadurch ein paar Euros mehr zu bekommen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß die Jungs das kalt lässt.


----------



## jota (3. März 2007)

habe bis jetzt keine antwort bekommen.

was macht ebay eigentlich bei so einem beschiss ?


----------



## Jako (3. März 2007)

der verkäufer begeht ganz klar eine täuschung (auch wenn unwissend) wenn der käufer feststellt das es kein rocky rahmen ist wird er überall RECHT bekommen und das bike zurückgeben können. aber das hat doch nichts mit produktpiraterie zu tun. ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst das es verboten ist einen rahmen mit aufklebern zu beschriften. solange das geschäft des importeurs oder des herstellers nicht "beschädigt" wird. das sind zwei verschiedene rechtslagen.....
hier geht es um täuschung, produktpiraterie ist was anderes. gruß jako


----------



## csx (3. März 2007)

der rahmen da ist mit sicherheit auch um einiges besser als irgendein scheiss original von RM aus canada !!! lasst euch das gesagt sein und macht mir mein angebot nicht kaputt, ihr nulpen !


----------



## BlueCloud (5. März 2007)

italienisch oder wat...
dann sollte es beschrieben seien das dies kein Original ist!
^^


----------



## @ndy (7. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-D...7QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wie wäre es mit dem hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (7. März 2007)

@ndy schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-D...7QQihZ007QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> wie wäre es mit dem hier




Das ist höchstwahrscheinlich ein echtes. Dieses Modell wurde 1998 hergestellt.


----------



## el Lingo (7. März 2007)

Das ist auf jeden Fall ein original Rocky! Vom Element dh gab es auch noch eine t.o. Version in Bomberorange-Silber-Mapleleaf.


----------

